# General > Hobbies >  Knitting group

## Di941

HiDes anyone have any details of a knitting/social group in Thurso? I'm remembering  the old fashioned knitting bees where folk would host the group each week at their respective houses.Thanks

----------


## Beat Bug

We have a craft group in Latheron, meeting Wed. 2pm - 4pm. Knitting, sewing, crochet etc.

----------

